# المعايير النهائية لمهنة رجل أمن وسلامة و لمهنة فني سلامة وصحة مهنية



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في المرفق المعايير الفنية لمهنة رجل أمن وسلامة و لمهنة فني سلامة وصحة مهنية
من حيث التحليل الوظيفي للمهنة وتحليل المهام والتحليل الإحصائي 

جزى الله خيرا من اعدها

أرجو ان ينفعكم الله بها


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز فتوح على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيّمة.
جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز فتوح على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيّمة.
> جزاك الله خيراً.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفيك بارك المولي عز وجل أخي الحبيب جعفر


----------



## علي الحميد (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً فقد أجبت سؤال لأحد الأخوة دون أن تعرف..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144741.html


----------



## فتوح (23 يوليو 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً فقد أجبت سؤال لأحد الأخوة دون أن تعرف..
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144741.html



وجزاك الله مثله أخي علي

والحمد لله على ما ذكرت وأحيي فيك متابعتك وحرصك على إفادة كل الزملاء


----------



## sayed00 (23 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك مهندس فتوح على المعلومات

لكن عندى بعض التحفظ على تسمية الاول رجل امن وسلامة

فهو رجل امن فقط بل يمكن تسميتة حارس امن حتى اللجنة (مع احترامى للجميع) لم يكن بينهم رجل سلامة متخصص عكس ما تم فى لجنة دراسة وظيفة الفنى التى فيها متخصصين سلامة

هناك فرق بين متخصص السلامة و متخصص الامن

نعم متخصص الامن له بعض المسؤليات الخاصة بالسلامة لكنها لا توصلة ان نسمية رجل ام و سلامة

اشكرك و هذه مجرد وجهة نظر كا لابد ان اطرحها


ياريت لو عندك توصيف وظيفى لمن هم اعلى من ذلك - مهندس سلامة - متخصص سلامة - ضابط سلامة - مدير سلامة 

اكون شاكر


تحياتى


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> اشكرك مهندس فتوح على المعلومات
> 
> لكن عندى بعض التحفظ على تسمية الاول رجل امن وسلامة
> 
> ...



مرحبا بك مهندس سيد

وأشكر لك توضيحك الذي أوردته 

والملفات السابقة هي عبارة عن تحليل لهذه الوظائف 

وإن شاء الله سأحاول إرفاق وصف وظيفي للوظائف التي طلبتها


----------



## amr m hassanin (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً مشكور


----------



## mo7amd (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس فتوح جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2009)

amr m hassanin قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً مشكور



وجزاك الله مثله أخي عمرو


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2009)

mo7amd قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس فتوح جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


جزاك الله مثله باشمهندس محمد ونفعك به


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخ فتوح
نتمنى دوام مشاركاتك معنا


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخ فتوح
> نتمنى دوام مشاركاتك معنا



أكرمك الله أخي غسان وإن شاء الله معكم باستمرار


----------



## h_hamudi (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز فتوح على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيّمة


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2009)

h_hamudi قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز فتوح على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيّمة



وفيك بارك المولى اخي العزي h_hamudi ونفعك بها


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (17 أغسطس 2009)

كتب رائعة جدداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو شكرا للمهندس سيد علي التوضيح


----------



## فتوح (18 أغسطس 2009)

ahmedeng2007 قال:


> كتب رائعة جدداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو شكرا للمهندس سيد علي التوضيح



إن شاء الله تفيدك وتفيد جميع الأخوة


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (2 أكتوبر 2009)

المسلمى قال:


> الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً



وجزاك الله مثله اخي المسلمي ولك مني خالص الشكر والود


----------



## محمد حسيين (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريــــم 
بالفعــــــل معرفة مثل هذه الواجبات مهمة جدا وحتى وإن لم يكن صاحب تخصص فهي لا تقل بالإرتباط مع أي مهنة اخرى على الأقل المساهمة في التعاون مع أصحاب هذه المهن 
تحيـــــــــــــــــاتي لــــــــــــــك.......................


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ،،،


----------



## k-9 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ossc (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس فتوح جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*




*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس فتوح جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انا عجبني الوصف الوظيفي وانا عندي بحث راح اسويه عن وظيفة رجل الامن بس عندي طلب ابي مساعدتك ابي الاستبانه اللي عملو منها التحليل الاحصائي ياليت اذا تقدر توفرها وجزاك الله خير *​


----------



## Drkhalidmabrok (7 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------

